# Hoyt 2012 finger bows



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

Well...I guess I won't be getting a new Vantage. #%$%^&(*&^%#$^&*(^%&[email protected]!!:angry:

looks like the Vantage Pro is toast...also looks like the cam & 1/2 is toast.

Looks like if you don't want a shoot through riser is A vantage ltd or a Contender with 3000 limbs.

Also looks like we have 2 choices for cams on the contender...spiral x or gtx.


:angry:


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

doesnt sound good does it. I Love my Elite XXL if you happen to wanna try one of those or maybe the XLR.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

I saw that today as well, I have two Vantage Pros with cam 1/2 I really like that I guess I will shoot until the wheels fall off. Glad I got them when I did.

However my next bow will probably be a Barnsdale.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

You can always shoot a recurve:wink:


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Definitely not good that Hoyt (one of the best manufactures of finger bows) has gone this direction. Looks like us finger shooters have lost the support of a major player in the archery world. :angry:

However, I am very glad that I have four (4) Vantage Pro's on my personal bow rack with XT-3000 limbs with cam & 1/2 plus. :wink:


All a person needs to do is order the Vantage LTD, (deflection #92 - #95, larger number for draw lengths of 28.5 and shorter) to get a bow for 60 lb draw weight) buy a set of cam 1/2 plus, and now you have a long axle to axle bow that will give you good speed and forgiveness.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

Sort of glad to know that my ten-year-old Protec will not replaced this year.

Tom


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

tguil said:


> Sort of glad to know that my ten-year-old Protec will not replaced this year.
> 
> Tom


Or my 22 year old Provantage... ;-)


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

like Boyd I have 6 2006 protec xt4000 cam & 1/2's Dave Barnesdale builds Hoyt limbs I have two sets. The only way Hoyt will build bows for us is if we teach enough people how to shoot fingers. That may take a while

I don't need no stinkin sight ! did I say that?


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

2413 gary said:


> I don't need no stinkin sight ! did I say that?


I can hear you saying exactly that.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Boyd said:


> Looks like us finger shooters have lost the support of a major player in the archery world. :angry:


I think that started to happen a few years ago. Just look at the entire industry and see how many finger suitable bows there now are: Mathews still have a range (although we've not seen the 2012 line up yet), Hoyt's just got smaller, so did PSE's, Martin still have one in the 2012 range, then there is Athens, Alpine, Barnsdale and (over here) Merlin.

I am not a fan of Hoyt's styling, but it is a great shame that they feel it is not worth keeping the 2011 range of finger bows.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

dragonheart said:


> You can always shoot a recurve:wink:


Availability of new bows are part of the reason I switched to a stickbow 2-1/2 years ago. Even though a few bows were somewhat finger friendly the writing was on the wall that unless you were willing to throw serious money at ordering something (always sight unseen with no refund) you were not buying a new bow. Even chasing stuff on the secondary market your always having to ship with another sight unseen dilemma. Guess I'm way to cheap to spend a $1000 or more on something that I "may" like.

I also have to agree that the aesthetic styling of some the new Hoyt Compounds is terrible. They leave me with the visual of RoboCop being run over by a truck.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

jcs-bowhunter said:


> Guess I'm way to cheap to spend a $1000 or more on something that I "may" like.


You and me both.


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

dragonheart said:


> You can always shoot a recurve:wink:


I've actually been thinking about going "olympic style". My daughter is 9 and wants to go JOAD. Those are my roots...and i've been hearing the call.

But still...COME ON HOYT! I feel like I just got kicked in the junk!

I have a Vantage X8...love the thing...guess my next new bow will be used...So be it.


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

I have a Vantage X8 and a 2002 Protec so I am ok for a while.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

NeilM said:


> I think that started to happen a few years ago. Just look at the entire industry and see how many finger suitable bows there now are: Mathews still have a range (although we've not seen the 2012 line up yet), Hoyt's just got smaller, so did PSE's, Martin still have one in the 2012 range, then there is Athens, Alpine, Barnsdale and (over here) Merlin.
> 
> I am not a fan of Hoyt's styling, but it is a great shame that they feel it is not worth keeping the 2011 range of finger bows.


Dont forget Elite too. They have 2 great finger bows. XXL and XLR.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

biblethumpncop said:


> Or my 22 year old Provantage... ;-)


...and my 28 year old ProHunter . Still my best "finger" bow.

Tom


----------



## wchamp06 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Boyd: Been reading this and I think Hoyt is just catering to the most popular. Guess you can't blame them. They are in business to make as much money as they can. However, most of us don't like the idea of being "shorted". It really doesn't matter because I remember a guy who was shooting an old Hoyt Pro Vantage (blue) back in Darrington and shot 2 points off perfect on the animal round, and on the field/hunter shot WAY over 500 on each round. You wouldn't remember who that was would you? Anyway, all I am trying to say, is "he who shoots well, will shoot well, regardless of what is available for him or her to shoot". I have 2 Aspens that I hopped up with C2 cams, and I like them just fine. They look like new and shoot great Hope you are doing well old friend. Gerald


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

wchamp06 said:


> Hi Boyd: Been reading this and I think Hoyt is just catering to the most popular. Guess you can't blame them. They are in business to make as much money as they can. However, most of us don't like the idea of being "shorted". It really doesn't matter because I remember a guy who was shooting an old Hoyt Pro Vantage (blue) back in Darrington and shot 2 points off perfect on the animal round, and on the field/hunter shot WAY over 500 on each round. You wouldn't remember who that was would you? Anyway, all I am trying to say, is "he who shoots well, will shoot well, regardless of what is available for him or her to shoot". I have 2 Aspens that I hopped up with C2 cams, and I like them just fine. They look like new and shoot great Hope you are doing well old friend. Gerald


Gerald,
Man does that bring back some memories. Amazing how a person forgets those things. I still have that old Pro Vantage and it never will leave my possession.

My current bows (Vantage Pro's, XT-3000 limbs, Cam 1/2 plus) shoot great. I just need to get busy getting back to my old shooting form. It will be a long and arduous road but I'm up to the battle.

So, how's my brother Gerald doing these days?


----------



## bigdave35180 (Oct 28, 2011)

Tom...mentioning that old ProHunter brings back some great memories....when I got that bow I thought it was the most beautiful thing I had ever seen...I shot fingers then and loved that bow so much...i remember just about getting sick hanging that bow up on a coat hanger and camoing it...that finish on the riser and limbs was so beautiful I just about couldn't do it...I have had many bows since then but I wish I had that one back as that was when I was in my heyday of shooting...went through many bows over the years finally switching to a Black Widow recurve for years but now with bad shoulders and a recent rotator cuff surgery the Black Widow may be a thing of the past...the other day I was in the local pro shop and was talking to the owner and he said to come back here and shoot his spot shooting bow....a Hoyt Vantage Pro set at 41#...it was a strikingly beautiful bow and it shot so smooth I couldnt believe it...guess whats hanging on my bow rack now....he is now looking for a new spot shooter...thanks for the memories....David


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I am very happy with my two Shadowcats, 41.25" ATA smooth as all get out with good speed.
Don.


----------



## vkrules (Aug 31, 2009)

looks like no new bow for 2012 for me either . Haven't seen any "must have " yet.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

zestycj7 said:


> I am very happy with my two Shadowcats, 41.25" ATA smooth as all get out with good speed.
> Don.


 Martin has done the same thing as Hoyt, kick the finger shooters in the nads, they discontinued the Shadowcat.


----------



## vkrules (Aug 31, 2009)

like the look of the new scepter but with 7 inch brace and only 40inch A to A it doesn't quite make the grade.QUOTE=eric schmaus;1062362776]Martin has done the same thing as Hoyt, kick the finger shooters in the nads, they discontinued the Shadowcat.[/QUOTE]


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

I an anxious to take a look at the new longer ATA bow from Maitland, like I need another bow but I am always looking for something different.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

bigdave35180 said:


> Tom...mentioning that old ProHunter brings back some great memories....when I got that bow I thought it was the most beautiful thing I had ever seen...I shot fingers then and loved that bow so much...i remember just about getting sick hanging that bow up on a coat hanger and camoing it...that finish on the riser and limbs was so beautiful I just about couldn't do it...I have had many bows since then but I wish I had that one back as that was when I was in my heyday of shooting...went through many bows over the years finally switching to a Black Widow recurve for years but now with bad shoulders and a recent rotator cuff surgery the Black Widow may be a thing of the past...the other day I was in the local pro shop and was talking to the owner and he said to come back here and shoot his spot shooting bow....a Hoyt Vantage Pro set at 41#...it was a strikingly beautiful bow and it shot so smooth I couldnt believe it...guess whats hanging on my bow rack now....he is now looking for a new spot shooter...thanks for the memories....David


I was able to get my ProHunter back to almost like new condition. It still looks mighty good with gray Jim Dougherty Easton XX75's and red and white fletching. Oh, and the brass pin sights too. However, a new Vantage Pro LTD would be OK hanging on the wall next to it.

Tom


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

JMLOWE said:


> I an anxious to take a look at the new longer ATA bow from Maitland, like I need another bow but I am always looking for something different.


Don't ignore the Athens Excell. 

Never mind what my signature says, it really is a very good bow, maybe not everyone's 'cup of tea', but I'm certainly pleased I took the risk and got mine.


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

Isn't the hoyt vantage ltd still available?


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

mike hogan said:


> Isn't the hoyt vantage ltd still available?


 Yes, the LTD is still available, but most guys seem put off by the accuwheels, they seem to want some type of cam for more speed. I love my new LTD, it's plenty fast enough for me, and very smooth and accurate.


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

The accuwheel is designed for fingers,doesn't get anymore purpose built than that


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

mike hogan said:


> The accuwheel is designed for fingers,doesn't get anymore purpose built than that


Very true...But the Cam 1/2 plus I thought was an awesome compromise between a more aggresive cam and the accuweel.


----------

